# Decided which new lathe. Now what ?



## Grahamshed (21 Dec 2013)

OK. So I have finally decided on the Axi 1628 for my new ( first ) lathe. The questions now are which chuck ( sort of leaning towards the Evolution but no real reason why ) and which jaws.

What do you think ? and why ?


----------



## bellringer (21 Dec 2013)

i have to nova chucks and love them even consed buy a third i think they are a nice simple chuck with a good range of jaws


----------



## Doug B (21 Dec 2013)

Versa chuck, because I hate undoing screws on a chuck & jaw carriers make changing jaws so quick.

http://www.toolpost.co.uk/pages/Chucks_ ... chuck.html

Like Alex I also have a Nova, excellent chuck but my pin jaws stop on that one now I have the Versa.


----------



## bellringer (21 Dec 2013)

Doug B":1lcrnoy5 said:


> Versa chuck, because I hate undoing screws on a chuck & jaw carriers make changing jaws so quick.
> 
> http://www.toolpost.co.uk/pages/Chucks_ ... chuck.html
> 
> Like Alex I also have a Nova, excellent chuck but my pin jaws stop on that one now I have the Versa.



now one of them is tempting but they are not cheap once you add it all up nova have a new system that has no screws


----------



## Dalboy (21 Dec 2013)

I have a patriot chuck and have had it for quite a few years it has served me well.


----------



## Grahamshed (21 Dec 2013)

I have to say that I find the variety of jaws and sizes available for chucks to be quite confusing. I really don't know what I need.


----------



## bellringer (21 Dec 2013)

it depends what u want to do


----------



## nev (21 Dec 2013)

I Think I'd politely be asking if there was any chance of a deal to include a chuck or


----------



## tekno.mage (21 Dec 2013)

Our club recently bought a Patriot chuck and I've found it to be excellent and it has better concentricity than some of the cheaper chucks out there.


----------



## spinks (22 Dec 2013)

Another vote for the patriot chuck here....only downside is the different jaws add up on the pennies!!!!


----------



## Grahamshed (22 Dec 2013)

bellringer":14i4gbzc said:


> it depends what u want to do



I knew someone was going to say that 

Short answer is. I don't know.
I am retired and it will be for a hobby. Mostly I want to learn how to use it and enter the monthly challenge, and that covers lots of different things.

I am thinking......
Evolution chuck...... expensive compared to others recommended here but it is stainless steel and my workshop is only heated when I am in it. Thoughts ?
I set of jaws to grip a spigot for bowls etc to start with and get others if really needed, Or maybe 2 sets, one large one small ? Thoughts ?


----------



## joethedrummer (22 Dec 2013)

Hello Grahamshed,
Mines a Patriot in a shed only heated when i"m in it and in 5 years the chuck has no rust on it,,,I throw a couple of sheets over the lathe when i have finished,,,I use it quite a bit and that helps to keep it shiny.
The 2inch jaws it came with have done bowls up to 10inch dia; ,,the screw chuck bit has held some 6in by 6in dia; blanks.
I go along with nev in trying to strike a deal when buying the lathe.
,,,,,,,,joe,,,


----------



## bellringer (22 Dec 2013)

i would go with this one http://www.recordpower.co.uk/product/g3 ... ra5l1t4f4c


----------



## joethedrummer (22 Dec 2013)

bellringer":31u1h7mi said:


> i would go with this one http://www.recordpower.co.uk/product/g3 ... ra5l1t4f4c


That is a bargain,,,will it fit his lathe or need a £20 insert?


----------



## bellringer (22 Dec 2013)

I think it will fit


----------



## Grahamshed (22 Dec 2013)

yep, it will fit


----------



## woodfarmer (22 Dec 2013)

The chuck will fit. I have the same lathe I bought first week of November. I also bought an evolution 114 chuck and jaws which I have yet to take out of the box. For preference I use faceplates. and got a set (3 sizes of these) all of which have been used. Incidentally if you make a tiny mortice for the faceplates they hold much better and can easily be re fitted fairly true to the lathe without the need of much in the way of screws. To make the mortice I remove about 1/8" (3-4mm) with the bowl gauge to about 1/4" of the correct diametre. If you eyeball through the faceplate is easy to make a mark then spin the workpiece to make a circle. To get a square edge I then bore the mortice using the parting tool not quite square to the face, angle the handle away from you to bore with a little bit of clearance for the tool. This technique is probably all wrong but for the past few days I have thrown all the books out of the window and am just doing what feels right


----------



## bellringer (22 Dec 2013)

woodfarmer":36uvoy1f said:


> The chuck will fit. I have the same lathe I bought first week of November. I also bought an evolution 114 chuck and jaws which I have yet to take out of the box. For preference I use faceplates. and got a set (3 sizes of these) all of which have been used. Incidentally if you make a tiny mortice for the faceplates they hold much better and can easily be re fitted fairly true to the lathe without the need of much in the way of screws. To make the mortice I remove about 1/8" (3-4mm) with the bowl gauge to about 1/4" of the correct diametre. If you eyeball through the faceplate is easy to make a mark then spin the workpiece to make a circle. To get a square edge I then bore the mortice using the parting tool not quite square to the face, angle the handle away from you to bore with a little bit of clearance for the tool. This technique is probably all wrong but for the past few days I have thrown all the books out of the window and am just doing what feels right



chucks are much better for hold some thing as there can be a lot of waste using a face plate


----------



## Martin10 (22 Dec 2013)

I got a deal on the basic axminster chuck when I bought my late from them. Well worth phoning and asking.


----------



## Spindle (22 Dec 2013)

bellringer":1orp1ix3 said:


> chucks are much better for hold some thing as there can be a lot of waste using a face plate



Hi

Screw a disc of MDF onto the face plate and use as a glue chuck = zero additional waste  

Scroll chucks are great and I wouldn't be without mine, however there's always another way to 'skin the cat'.

Regards Mick


----------



## woodfarmer (22 Dec 2013)

bellringer":12xbidxt said:


> woodfarmer":12xbidxt said:
> 
> 
> > The chuck will fit. I have the same lathe I bought first week of November. I also bought an evolution 114 chuck and jaws which I have yet to take out of the box. For preference I use faceplates. and got a set (3 sizes of these) all of which have been used. Incidentally if you make a tiny mortice for the faceplates they hold much better and can easily be re fitted fairly true to the lathe without the need of much in the way of screws. To make the mortice I remove about 1/8" (3-4mm) with the bowl gauge to about 1/4" of the correct diametre. If you eyeball through the faceplate is easy to make a mark then spin the workpiece to make a circle. To get a square edge I then bore the mortice using the parting tool not quite square to the face, angle the handle away from you to bore with a little bit of clearance for the tool. This technique is probably all wrong but for the past few days I have thrown all the books out of the window and am just doing what feels right
> ...



It just takes about an 1/8th inch, and I would use that as a foot anyway. Lot less than cutting a dovetail for a chuck.


----------



## bellringer (22 Dec 2013)

But with you method you still have screws


----------



## woodfarmer (22 Dec 2013)

bellringer":r1ocxxzr said:


> But with you method you still have screws



True, I guess that could be a problem for something dainty but I am noted for "over engineering"  I doubt you will ever see something that isn't a bit on the chunky side from me. I see beauty in functionality as well as being able to admire the skill and artistry of work well beyond my own capabilities.


----------



## Woodmonkey (22 Dec 2013)

I've used that nova g3 chuck for the last 4 or 5 years and its been great, never let me down. That is a great deal with 3 sets of jaws, I think I paid that just for the chuck with 1 set of jaws.


----------



## nicguthrie (23 Dec 2013)

I can't speak for other chucks, as all that I've used is your first choice, the evolution.
All I can say is it's brilliant. Git some great design features, like the rounded backs to the jaw grips, to save knuckle damage. The stainless steel removes any worry at all about rust, and the quality of engineering is just superb.
You also have the fact is compatible with Axi's entire range of jaws, which is a lot cheaper than many.
I personally use the cheap wood jaw set, and cut the size I need for the job at hand. By using thick wood I can trim off the old grip and resize it several times before I need to cut more wood jaws and mount them.
There is one flaw with the evolution. In order to use it with a reversible lathe, in reverse, you need to alter it a little with a drill, and fit a pair of tiny grub screws that they supply for the purpose. But then I think many chucks just can't be used in reverse.

I've read a lot on other chucks, and never once regretted my choice of the evolution. It's shorter in its protrusion too, puts less stress on your bearings, and leaves more of the width of your lathe available too.

Nic.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grahamshed (23 Dec 2013)

Thanks for that Nic. The evolution does appeal to me though as I said I have no del basis for judgement. I like Axi as a company and it makes sense to get the lot from them.
Not sure what these 'wooden' jaws are, I will have to have another look on the site.


----------



## renderer01 (23 Dec 2013)

Hello Graham, 
I went away from nova 2 and sold it, I bought the evolution with std jaws. Main reason at time was get thread and spindle ie mt2, I have nothing against nova chucks but when I needed to replace scroll plate teknatool following an enquiry from me quoted about 30 dollars plus postage and Record the only uk supplier wanted £60.00 total to replace parts with an advertised 5 year warranty however you need to read the small print. My own personal opinion is its a rip off and as previously stated I'm tight fisted so for these reasons another or repaired nova didn't sit with me at all happily. 
The evolution is a good chuck, its bigger much bigger than nova2 and works very well for me plus its made in uk and all parts are supplied by Ax. 
Its not cheaper to buy but if your spending a lot of money and not buying through a club ie club discount my opinion is you should be able to negotiate a very keen deal, in my opinion you should really push it. I think you may be surprised at the deal you can get if you do. 

Good luck and all best wishes. 

Rend.


----------



## nicguthrie (23 Dec 2013)

I'd second that actually, I bought my Evolution chuck with my lathe, and just by asking nicely I got a fair amount off the cost of the chuck simply on the basis of buying the two at once (and having missed an offer on the same pair of items the week before).

http://www.axminster.co.uk/100mm-wood-jaw-plates

http://www.axminster.co.uk/150mm-wood-jaw-plates

That's the wood jaw sets. You simply mark, drill and mount wooden slabs on the front, then turn them down to make 4 jaws of any shape or diameter that you need, mounted on the metal jaws underneath. If you used a good hardwood, you can mark them up properly and keep them for future use too. Personally I use 2 inch larch or good solid pine, as it's softer than most of what I use and won't mark what it grips. My main jaws I've used (I'm not a prolific turner, and still very much a learner) I've just turned a stepped shape to the front, to grip all sorts of diameters, but if anything doesn't fit just right, I'll pare down the shape till it fits nicely.

Great system, and saves a heap buying steel jaws. I got the idea from a professional turner that has dozens of sets of hardwood jaws for all sorts of purposes premade and set aside for particular uses. I can't tell you who, it was some book or video a year or so ago. The only fiddly bit is the marking and drilling to get the mounting screws to fit just right and have the jaws fairly snug fitting, but that's not too tough especially with a drill press.

Nic.


----------



## Grahamshed (23 Dec 2013)

renderer01":10294n4c said:


> I bought the evolution with std jaws.
> Rend.


Ahh. OK, so which of the multitude of jaws are considered 'standard' ? as I don't think it actually comes with a set

And yes, always worth trying for a discount.


----------



## Grahamshed (23 Dec 2013)

nicguthrie":175jue8x said:


> http://www.axminster.co.uk/100mm-wood-jaw-plates
> 
> http://www.axminster.co.uk/150mm-wood-jaw-plates
> 
> ...


You know what ? Some days I just think I am so thick. I looked at these earlier today after your post and thought, yeah well, how the hell am I going to shape them ? Didm't occur to me that I would have a lathe to do it with. (hammer) (hammer) (homer)


----------



## renderer01 (23 Dec 2013)

Had a quick look in Ax catalogue online and im pretty sure these are the jaws I bought with the chuck mate.
Type C 100mm Dovetail Jaws 
But you should choose those that suit you best.
All best.

Rend.


----------



## SVB (26 Dec 2013)

Hi there. 

Chucks have come up several times, some posts worth a read that I have added to in past (note ax Super Precision now discontinued but read evo in its place and I think they all still hold). 

k10-chuck-jaws-recommendation-t49248.html

versachuck-patriot-supernova2-or-axminster-t49036.html?hilit=%20Chuck

if-you-could-buy-just-one-chuck-t37747.html?hilit=Chuck

And for jaws discussion

help-with-buying-new-jaws-t34872.html?hilit=Chuck

Simon


----------



## woodndrum (28 Dec 2013)

Things to consider about a scroll Chuck.
Do you need one? Or can you mount the piece you want to turn a different way. There is no one correct way, and all others are wrong, rather many different ways. Some easier, cheaper or safer.
Can you hold the piece between centers, on a faceplate or on a screw Chuck?
A scroll Chuck has 4 distinct parts. The mounting plate or thread to fix it onto the nose of the spindle. Then there is the body that houses the large screw which makes it work. At the front end there are the three or four jaws that move in and out radially from the centerfield of the Chuck. Then last of all the actual gripping jaws that either squeeze down onto a male spigot on the workpiece or expand out into a groove or hole in the workpiece. The big advantage of a scroll Chuck is that it is possible to mount almost any shape lump of wood and turn it in such a way that it is not obvious how it was mounted on the lathe. So a 100mm scroll Chuck is pretty usefully but it will cost over a hundred pounds by the time you pay for the correct mounting plate and a suitable simple set of jaws. Get hold of an Axminster catalogue and study the pictures carefully. They are very good photographs. Then you will understand better the items needed. I own a lot of Axminster Tools and machines but they are certainly not the only makers. Mine work well for me.


----------



## Sheptonphil (29 Dec 2013)

I picked up my new AT1628VS Friday from Axminster Devon, and noticed all the store prices were being changed. I was told the new catalogue out on Jan 1st has a lot of price increases (seems they only review prices annually). 

Looks like the lathes will be increasing in price then, so best ordered this year if you are sure it's the one for you. I did get a good deal on the evolution when purchased with the lathe as well. My existing K10's and jaws fit this one as well. 

I'll do a review in a months time, but all looks superb at the moment. My 1416vs is in the for sale section now. 

Phil


----------



## Grahamshed (29 Dec 2013)

Hi Simon. Thanks for the links, they are pretty much reinforcing my inclination to go with the Axi.

Kieth - No I am not sure I need a chuck, not sure about anything at the moment but It seems likely and makes sense to me to get a decent one now while I am able rather than find I need one later when the funds may not be available.

And Phil, I just hope they don't go up to much


----------



## Woodmonkey (29 Dec 2013)

The 1628 is going up by a whopping £150


----------



## Grahamshed (29 Dec 2013)

Woodmonkey":24ze3200 said:


> The 1628 is going up by a whopping £150


Ye Gods and little horses. thats more than 10%. Or put another way, thats the cost of a good chuck.
Might have to persuade swimbo that sooner is better than later.


----------



## Silverbirch (29 Dec 2013)

There is no doubt you could manage without a chuck, but if you turn a variety of things, like most hobby turners, nothing beats its versatility. You still have the option of making up various holding devices for out of the ordinary, one off tasks, but I think you would soon get fed up faffing around with custom made jaws and jigs just to carry out every day turning tasks. Having said that, I know a lot of turners enjoy doing just that sort of thing as much as producing their finished work.
I use a chuck for most projects. Even for spindle turning I normally use a steb drive in a chuck. 
"Standard" jaws would normally be around 45 -60mm, depending on the size of the chuck.

Ian


----------



## Sheptonphil (29 Dec 2013)

That's a big jump, especially as there were 33 in stock on Friday.

When I bought the lathe, I got the Evolution for £80 as part of the package, so if you are thinking of ordering, ask for a lathe and chuck deal, even if you hold off on getting the jaws for now. There is nothing wrong with the SK100 which would add £40 ish as part of a package deal, again jaws later. 

Phil


----------



## renderer01 (29 Dec 2013)

Glad you got a decent deal Phil, you will love it. Im not that surprised its going up in price its some piece of kit, but £150 is as someone said a hell of a jump and easily the price of a good chuck.

All best wishes all.

Rend.


----------



## Grahamshed (29 Dec 2013)

Makes me wonder how much the legs, bed extension ( both of which I am still debating about ) and evo chuck are going up by.


----------



## Sheptonphil (29 Dec 2013)

renderer01":1jw7lzw1 said:


> Glad you got a decent deal Phil, you will love it. Im not that surprised its going up in price its some piece of kit, but £150 is as someone said a hell of a jump and easily the price of a good chuck.
> 
> All best wishes all.
> 
> Rend.


Set up and bolted to the bench Friday (I have a very neat solution to the problem of marking the holes when blind bolting this or the 1416vs to a bench, will make a separate post)
What a beast, but a very friendly one. Even at the new price it will sell, you can feel the quality as soon as it is turned on. 

I'm like a dog with two danglies at the moment, and can't see the pleasure of using it diminishing any time soon. thanks again to Rend and Robbo for making my mind up.

Phil


----------



## Grahamshed (29 Dec 2013)

Sheptonphil":18v2tf1j said:


> (I have a very neat solution to the problem of marking the holes when blind bolting this or the 1416vs to a bench, will make a separate post)
> Phil


Looking forward to that. I had been looking at the pics and wondered how you got at the bolt holes.


----------



## finneyb (30 Dec 2013)

If you are getting the lathe from Axi get the chuck from there as well - then if it doesn't work there is no wriggle room.
From memory the Evolution chuck has indexing - does the lathe? My lathe is an older model from Axi and does, if so you don't need two indexing systems.

I'd start with Axminster 'C' jaws and take it from there, buying more as you need them. 

Brian


----------

